# St Andrews Asylum - Norwich - April 2012



## UE-OMJ

*St Andrews Asylum - 'UPDATED JUNE' - April 2012 - Norwich*

Last week I was working in Cheltenham, this week I was sent to Norwich so I googled derelict places and found myself at St Andrews...

I read that this place isnt easy to get into, and indeed a post earlier this year said it was boarded up well and there was no access in, and I'd also heard that security was there too.

However, I found this to be one of my easiest explores yet.

I drove slowly round the site twice first taking photos from the car, I then parked right at the only open door right next to another car - a possible other explorer? Or more likely just someone parking as there was a lot of very close businesses and people walking around. I was in plain sight.

I even had a chat with a woman on a fag break who was about 10 yards from me while I was taking photos of the morgue, she didnt seem bothered but we did have a chat about the old building.

And then to top it all off a motorbike instructor and trainee turned up and set up for some CBT training in the back area of the asylum. It was busy there and no-one seemed bothered that I was there, so I went in...

Inside was VERY dark, VERY quiet and cold! My new expensive torch didnt even seem to light it up all that well either. The old building was making some odd noises and since I was alone I got a bit spooked  And not to mention that (and anyone who has explored with me can testify) I get lost really easily especially if windows are boarded up, and most of them were. I almost got lost in the Crooked House! so being on my own in an unknown Asylum in the dark wasnt confindence inspiring 

All that said, the place was very empty inside, not really a huge amount to look at which was a bit of a shame.


I tend to post too many photos, but I do make an effort to keep the resolution and file size to a miniumum. Sorry  I know I'll get told off for this soon 



Outside shots...

























Inside...





















































































































Something very Salvador Dalí abut this one...


















The basement... I saw the ''No Admittance'' sign and nearly left... 
It really was pitch black down there, only the torch and camera flash for comfort.


































Computer Room...









There were loads of these ladders tempting me, and a sign on the wall for encouragement... 
But I'm not that crazy, not when I'm alone.














And then this building, it's supposed to be the morgue...


----------



## sparky.

wow this looks great nice pics mate have the demo started on any of this place yet ??


----------



## MD

cool stuff 
nice shots i think the roof lights make it look a little like a morgue


----------



## samiileigh

What a lovely find, I'm glad you got the chance to go in whilst you were there!

The amount of places I'm adding to my list because of you! 

It made me laugh when you told me you got scared. I probably wouldn't have had the balls to do that on my own, especially the basement. Lovely pictures!


----------



## UE-OMJ

sparky. said:


> wow this looks great nice pics mate have the demo started on any of this place yet ??



No nothing. Someone on my FB who lives in Norwich says they are converting them into flats, but not sure how accurate that is.


----------



## UE-OMJ

samiileigh said:


> What a lovely find, I'm glad you got the chance to go in whilst you were there!
> 
> The amount of places I'm adding to my list because of you!
> 
> It made me laugh when you told me you got scared. I probably wouldn't have had the balls to do that on my own, especially the basement. Lovely pictures!




Yep, I'm a big wuss on my own


----------



## kevsy21

Nice work,i was hoping to get around to seeing this place when i was in the area last year but ran out of time.Its good to see it.


----------



## sparky.

omj624p said:


> No nothing. Someone on my FB who lives in Norwich says they are converting them into flats, but not sure how accurate that is.



ok thanks mate


----------



## Ninja Kitten

wooooohooooo!! he he!! good one ...


----------



## Emerald Eve

Did you get into the mortuary?


----------



## UE-OMJ

Emerald Eve said:


> Did you get into the mortuary?



Well, the last 4 photos are supposed to be the morgue building, (it's very similar style to the morgue in Sevs), and you can see a stretcher thing on the floor in the photo...


----------



## perjury saint

Cool, this place looks great! Archetypal asylum... Nice pics


----------



## Emerald Eve

I'm curious, as although the building does look like a mortuary, usually annexes don't have mortuaries and the doors at the front don't look wide enough to get a trolley in. Does it look like there had been fittings for chillers or a slab?


----------



## Urban Ghost

Get lost easily? That's an understatement! Though I'm sure you could find a window to 'step' through. 

Looks good though, may have to take a look.


----------



## Priority 7

Nice work OMJ you are really getting out there and hitting places at a rate of knots


----------



## tumbles

Emerald Eve said:


> I'm curious, as although the building does look like a mortuary, usually annexes don't have mortuaries and the doors at the front don't look wide enough to get a trolley in. Does it look like there had been fittings for chillers or a slab?



It's probable that the entrance is around the back. The telling things seem to be the noticeable skylight and large front window. Usual tell tale sign of a morgue. Most of them were disused way before closure and the bodies taken to bigger hospitals.


----------



## UE-OMJ

Emerald Eve said:


> I'm curious, as although the building does look like a mortuary, usually annexes don't have mortuaries and the doors at the front don't look wide enough to get a trolley in. Does it look like there had been fittings for chillers or a slab?




It is odd, I dont know 100% and cant find anything definite online either, there may have been a chiller, and it may have been that bodies were carried in on the stretcher thing on the floor?

Sadly I didnt actually get in, there was a gap above the door large enough for me to stick my arm through and take lots of photos in all directions  So I didnt see signs of fittings for anything.

Steve


----------



## urban phantom

very nice mate thanks


----------



## SeffyboyUK

Veri nice indeed mate, I do love an asylum


----------



## UrbanX

Nice one! Was tighter than a nuns... When we went (a couple of years back now) access was creative & bizarre! 
It doesn't look to have changed much, kudos for doing it solo! Great set of pics too!


----------



## Black Shuck

Nice one and well done with the shots.. certainly nice to see the old girl again! I've visited at least four times now and the place never lets me down. Certainly access for us was elaborate so say the least!! X loved it though!!!


----------



## flyboys90

Nice looking building & clean too,thanks for sharing.


----------



## matyb2k

If you are planning to go ive been told there is lost of asbestos there and its in the air, would suggest taking a mask!


----------



## urbexdoll

Defo mask up if you are heading in as I was talking to the asbestos boys who have been at it for 7 weeks now & have at least another 7 to go. I head up every week for a nosey as I really love her. Unfortunately she is to be razed to the ground when the asbestos guys are done, even the footings are coming out.Another one soon to be lost...


----------



## robhill1102

Had a look in there just now with a friend of mine for the first time. . Was no problem getting in. Nice pics


----------



## UrbanX

Black Shuck said:


> Nice one and well done with the shots.. certainly nice to see the old girl again! I've visited at least four times now and the place never lets me down. Certainly access for us was elaborate so say the least!! X loved it though!!!



Whoa.. no access details peeps!Go easy, it's not just us that reads this. 

Yeah, deffo the access was more fun than the explore Shuck. Especially when you just one-handed-lifted Em_UX to freedom...JUST as the secca van was going past. We all looked up like stunned rabbits. Secca man was adjusting his van radio! That was a few years ago now tho! 

Awesome, awesome explore.


----------



## prettyvacant71

You survived then? Haha, you did well...i can see wot u mean by dark in there, most places board up the lower windows they don't bother wiv the top....did you have to use that comode then? Goin into that pitch black cellar reminded me of a little trip when i was on me own and went into a steep cellar couldn't see a thing torch died,started to use camera flash to get out, so blinded meself just as the cellar door slammed...i didnt need a comode i just shat meself. Always check u gota lump of wood in the door if your on ya own cause i nearly got stuck in.


----------



## TeeJF

Awesome stuff!


----------



## begbi

been meaning too check this out for a while had a look around the site very impressive.


----------



## skeleton key

I like it 
I've never visited here & there's still plenty to see.
Nice stuff UE-OMJ


----------



## UE-OMJ

skeleton key said:


> I like it
> I've never visited here & there's still plenty to see.
> Nice stuff UE-OMJ



Thanks

Excellent - It's been a bit of a goal of mine to actually do somewhere that you've not already been  I feel like I've moved up a level now  I like doing all these sites but I always feel that I'm constantly following in the footsteps of others. Not much new/undiscovered places left I guess.

I did a 2nd visit to St Andrews a few days ago, much harder to get in this time, I'll add those pics later today...

Steve


----------



## skeleton key

Cheers Steve rest assured there so many places I’ve not seen.
I just think it’s a bit harder as we are not a million miles away from each other and I guess I’ve just been doing it for a few years.
So I guess it's just a case I’ve had a head start is all lol.


The scope of you travelling with work creates a great scope though for some out of our local area splores & fair play to you.

Great to see a guy who's jumped in with both feet and with a passion.
Keep em coming


----------



## UrbanX

C'mon SK, I'll show you round! 
It's been a couple of years since I've been, and was surprised to hear it was easy to get in, so am glad to hear it seems to be hard to do again. It's in pretty good nick!


----------



## mambo86

*Good pics!*

Hi nice pictures!!

This building is almost ideentical to another asylum in Gloucester called Coney Hill. - It was derelict for many many years.... Now it has been converted to flats.

Regards
H


----------



## UE-OMJ

Work sent me to Norwich again, this time with a colleage who seemed curious about this Asylum so he ending up being given a tour round there 

Here's a bunch of new photos, showing a few of the bits I missed on my first visit...























These are the four isolation rooms I missed on my first visit...




















































This was the second basement that I wasnt able to find on my first visit...




























This 'hidden' ladder was concealed in a long thin cupboard, which was also inside another cupboard! and led up to the tower area above the main reception...








Although there didnt seem to be much up here...


















Nothing strange about finding dead birds, except this one had a huge nail in it!!!


----------



## TeeJF

Lovely place. Is it my imagination or are there signs of the onset of chavvery by our friends from the moronosphere?


----------



## UrbanX

Yep that's def more trashed. Cheers for the update pics!


----------



## steve2109

Greta report and pictures, I was there for a while when I was contracting and working on the governments 'money no object' NHS computer database, looks just like i remember, can even remember the way round inside and recognised some of the areas from the pics, might add that to my list !


----------



## norwichbrah

Managed to get in there! At midnight got some recordings creepy as hell


----------



## UE-OMJ

norwichbrah said:


> Managed to get in there! At midnight got some recordings creepy as hell



Excellent - You're brave!


----------



## sonyes

Awesome stuff!!! I'd love to do an Asylum.


----------



## LulaTaHula

Good to see some pics of a different asylum. Any access up that tower?


----------



## Lucky Pants

This place looks Epic thanks for your pics .


----------



## UE-OMJ

LulaTaHula said:


> Good to see some pics of a different asylum. Any access up that tower?



Find this ladder and head up


----------

